# Our first litter ever! **UPDATE: THEY ARRIVED!!**



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

We are predicting Nov 11th and 11/12 babies.

Here's what mama looks like today...



















She has a giant nest built and a huge stockpile of food.


----------



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

I hear squeaking!!


----------



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

Congrats! Wishing you happy and healthy babies in your first litter


----------



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

Here's the litter...


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

What big babies. I have at least 8 atm and they are tiny wee buggers


----------



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

Yes she has kept them all WELL FED! She's a big mama, though, and daddy is huge (69 grams!). It's not surprising that the pups are good sized.


----------

